# It got worse before it got better



## Pgibbons (Aug 13, 2013)

I started taking Saphris (5mg) at the beginning of Febuary to see what happens with it. At first, I didn't notice any changes besides the sedation. The next time I saw my doc, he decided to switch me to the antidepressant Prozac.

At this point, I had been taking Saphris for two moths and my first night of not taking it was God-awfull. I essentially did not sleep at all. It was so bad that I had to take at least half a pill afterwards. Then it got worse when I started combining it with Prozac. My anxiety and nervousness shot through the roof. In that first week of withdrawing form Saphris and combing it with Prozac, I have never felt more anxious and miserable in my whole life. I had to call my doc about it and I got off the Prozac and I'm now taking half a pill of Saphris a day to gradually withdraw from it.

During that week of misery, I essentially had a breakdown. I finaly had to come to terms with the fact that I was wasting my life in my dead end manual labor job even though I'm college educated after all these years. I reached the conclusion that it would be best for me to get out of that job as soon as possible and/or move back to my home-town to be with my family.

After the misery of the initial withdrawl and breakdown, I ended up asking myself: do I have DP/DR anymore? I couldn't come up with an answer. Then I realized that the very fact that I can't come up with an answer means I essentially don't have it anymore. I'm finally thinking about my sense of self and what I should be doing in my life. I don't feel seperate from myself or the world. All those metaphysical conumdrums about the nature of reality don't mean jack-shit anymore. What's important is my life and how to live in the world. I wish this would have happened before I graduated, but better late than never.


----------

